

Facebook's "Evil Interfaces" - ab9
http://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/04/facebooks-evil-interfaces

======
tokenadult
"Although we didn't specifically mention Facebook in our question, by far the
most popular suggestions were variations on this one from @heisenthought on
Twitter:

"How about 'zuck'? As in: 'That user-interface totally zuckered me into
sharing 50 wedding photos. That kinda zucks'"

